# Re-Modding in progress



## Bob Hubbard

I am slowly re-adding in the modifications to the forum.  Some I will not be able to add as they are not compatable with this version of the software.

I've added in a different 'welcome panel', and re-integrated in the Top Poster/Top Thread Starter and Todays Stats.

If you encounter any errors -besides- formatting, please post them here.  I'll be 'prettying' the display up as I go.

A MAJOR face lift is also in the works, soon as we get the kinks out of the design and color scheme.... hint- its blue. 

Thank you everyone for your patience.


----------



## tshadowchaser

I like the new look.  It is a lot like the way it was for a long time 
but easy on the eyes.


----------



## D_Brady

I just wanted to let you know the new look is great. Your all doing a fantastic job. In just the last hour  too ..:ultracool

  Dan.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Thanks!
I've got a new button set I'm working on, and the options both in the forum and on the 'main' page will be changing.

This is phase one...getting the colors just right.  heh.

:asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Additional graphical enhansements will be going in during this week.  You'll all see the evolution in progress as we go. 

I figure within a week of me finishing the overhaul they will release the new version of the software so I can do it all again.  :rofl:

you'll see some brief hiccups as I customize things.  Thank you for your patience.

:asian:


----------



## Yari

I like everthing else but the color. The blue screems at me. But OK, it makes sure that I'm awake at work!!!

Don't get me wrong, I appriciate all the work that is being done to get this up and running.

/Yari


----------



## WilliamTLear

I really like what you have done with the site while I've been gone. Wow... It looks really good. I like the new Martial Talk Header, and I like the colors. The blue really makes everything stand out.... and in my opinion that is a good thing. It looks great!!!

Sincerely,
Billy Lear


----------



## Kirk

> _Originally posted by WilliamTLear _
> *I really like what you have done with the site while I've been gone. Wow... It looks really good. I like the new Martial Talk Header, and I like the colors. The blue really makes everything stand out.... and in my opinion that is a good thing. It looks great!!! *



I agree 100%!


----------



## jfarnsworth

I happen to like the new color scheme and additional features added in the last day or so. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Cthulhu

Holy Smurf, Batman!

Cthulhu


----------



## brianhunter

I like the new look! Change can be good!


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

Impressive so far  
Your enhancements are looking really cool, keep up the good work guys.


----------



## Chris from CT

Definitely a thumbs up for the new header logo with the katana.  I like the blue, but I can't decide on which blue?     It's coming out great!!!

Keep up the good work!


----------



## arnisador

It's too BLUE!


----------



## Elfan

My eyes don't like the blue either but I'll wait to to judge until the rest of the site matches.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

New feature: Background Selector.

Will allow you to choose from several backgrounds.  Currently set as the default, a deeper blue, and a darker blue.

Its in the Stats panel at the top of the main forum page.


----------



## KenpoGirl

WOW!!!!

I like, I like.   I didn't think I'd like the darker blue but mixed with the brighter blue, it looks Excellent!!!

Bravo Kaith.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

For those on the default setting, please take a look at http://martialtalk.com

If you do not see anything different, try this link:
http://www.martialtalk.com/mainlogo.jpg

I'm playing with some mastheads for different themes...

Anyone want to guess the names of the 6 masters?


----------



## Yari

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *
> 
> Anyone want to guess the names of the 6 masters?  *



The one I can't guess is the bottom left hand "corner".

The others would be: Karate-founder Sensei Gichin Funakoshin 
O'sensei - Ueshiba
Bruce Lee
Presas
Parker...

/Yari


----------



## D_Brady

Ed Parker

 Bruce lee

 Remy Presas


----------



## D_Brady

Gichin funakoshi

 Morihei Ushiba

  Yip Man

 Ed Parker

 Bruce Lee

 Remy Presas


  I think?


----------



## Yari

It could be Yip Man, but I havn't done much in that area, so I don't know.


/Yari


----------



## D_Brady

I went to a martial arts supply company on line that I use and looked under plaques and posters and stuff and just triedmatching faces. see me not that smart me glad they have internet for computers now to.


----------



## Chris from CT

Bob I feel jipped!  No Choi, Yong-Sool?  

Take care


----------



## RCastillo

A great job sir, keep it up. Man, I wish I had your talent!

That "Bunch from Buffalo" really has it together!:asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Yari - Bottom left was Yip Man.

D_Brady  - got em all 

Chris - I'm not done with it...I'll see if i can find a good pic to use.  Royal PITA finding good pics of old masters.

Thank you!

:asian:


----------



## Michael Billings

Excellent job on the redesign.  I really like the new masthead. 

Oss,
-Michael


----------



## Elfan

I like the new pretty picture logo thing.


----------

